#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Analisar frequência no mikrotik

## Spacetech

Como saber qual a melhor frequência que posso usar no mikrotik?

----------


## edvan01

oassa site servey.. a menas poluida sera a melhor...

----------

